# Yamaha f70 nmea question



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

So I was planning on hooking up my f70 to my simrad through nmea. My question is has anybody done this their self and did the Yamaha cable from simrad work?


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

I looked into doing this. To hook up my lowrance, I would need to get all the command link accessories and run multiple wires so my tach would still work also. It was too costly for me to move forward with it.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I just did this using the NMEA backbone and the yamaha interface cable. Mine is a 2013 in to a Simrad EVO3. It costs around a couple hundred bucks for all the NMEA backbone, cables and interface cable. You can not just run the interface cable from the motor into the back of the unit. It really didn't give me a ton of info that I already didn't know. Just by running the boat on a few trips, using my fuel dipstick and simple math I knew what my typical fuel came out. It only gave me engine temp, instant fuel burn in GPH and or MPG and then RPM on the unit. It will not give you total fuel burned. I already had an analog water pressure and the RPM gauge so I didn't gain much. So a few hundered bucks and a couple hours in the garage and you can do it.


----------



## G_straus822 (Feb 18, 2016)

So if I already have the Yamaha gateway installed do I still need the backbone?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Marine Wire & Cables Store


Marine Wire & Cables Store. NMEA cables and complete kits for fish finders and outboards trolling motors and house battery connections, .




goldenchannels.com


----------



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

G_straus822 said:


> So I was planning on hooking up my f70 to my simrad through nmea. My question is has anybody done this their self and did the Yamaha cable from simrad work?


I have set up several F70 + NMEA. No issues. Typically you will find the Lowrance brand interface cable from the engine to the GPS / display device. Good luck stuffing the extra wire through the grommet at the front starboard of the hatch. Doable, but a bit of wrestling required.

The unit should recognize the Yamaha right away if it is a new unit. You may have to search for connected devices and select the engine otherwise.


----------



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

crl.wms said:


> I have set up several F70 + NMEA. No issues. Typically you will find the Lowrance brand interface cable from the engine to the GPS / display device. Good luck stuffing the extra wire through the grommet at the front starboard of the hatch. Doable, but a bit of wrestling required.
> 
> The unit should recognize the Yamaha right away if it is a new unit. You may have to search for connected devices and select the engine otherwise.


As mentioned above, you must set up a NEMA 2000 backbone. Be sure to use all "T" connectors that are the same brand so they line up for mounting. Also, resistors are a must. Backbone starter kits make sense for this step.


----------



## Team Geezer (6 mo ago)

If you have the Yamaha Command Link Multihub installed and an open device port, you can connect the Simrad directly to the Hub using this cable. There’s no need for a NMEA 2000 backbone. The Yamaha Hub is NMEA compliant.













3861-F - Oceanic Systems Yamaha Hub to N2K Micro Female Socket - 3861-F for only $39.95 !


Oceanic Systems NMEA 2000 Device to Yamaha Hub Adapter Cable - 3861-F NMEA 2000 device to Yamaha Hub Female to Female Connectors This cable is designed to allow a standard NMEA 2000 device to attach to the Yamaha Command Link® Hub Length 1 00 meter Similar to the Discontinued Maretron NMEA2000®




navstore.com


----------

